# Peptide blend dosage question??



## Indians25 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello,

I purchased a cjc1295/ipamorelin/ghrp-2 blend that is 3/3/3mg. If I mixed 3ml of bacteriostatic water in it and I want 100mcg of each per injection. will 100mcg have 100mcg of each compound or will I need 300mcg to get 100 of each?


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2022)

You have 3 mg of EACH within that 3 mls, so 1 mg of EACH per ml. 

So 0.1 mls has 100 mcg of EACH in it.


----------



## Indians25 (Feb 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You have 3 mg of EACH within that 3 mls, so 1 mg of EACH per ml.
> 
> So 0.1 mls has 100 mcg of EACH in it.


Awesome, thank you so much


----------



## Indians25 (Feb 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You have 3 mg of EACH within that 3 mls, so 1 mg of EACH per ml.
> 
> So 0.1 mls has 100 mcg of EACH in it.


I also do have another question: there were crystals in the bottom of the vial after reconstitution. Is that normal?


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Indians25 said:


> I also do have another question: there were crystals in the bottom of the vial after reconstitution. Is that normal?


Nope. Swirl it around until they dissolve.


----------



## Indians25 (Feb 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nope. Swirl it around until they dissolve.


This was after about 100 swirls


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2022)

I've used cjc and ghrp before, never had those issues, dissolved pretty much instantly. 

No idea. But if it were me..... Trash barrel.


----------

